# Difference between French Green and Bentonite clays???



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I reached for the wrong container and put bentonite clay in my tea tree oil soap instead of my normal French Green Clay. Will it make a huge difference?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

No, it won't.....


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you! I made a double batch to boot and hated the thought of it not being as good. Need to correct my recipe card to be specific for those days when I'm not thinking. LOL


----------

